# Canine Extraction v. Root Canal (and Bite Work)



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a young dog (1.5 years old) that I got when she was a year or so old. Her top left canine tooth was broken and has been considerably worn down while I was away for several months for work. It's a nub, seriously. I took her to be checked out by a dental vet today to see what my options are and while I was originally planning on doing a canine extraction with packing in the empty space in her jaw, they were feeling pretty strongly that the root canal may be the best option.

I'm gonna admit that this is not my strong suit. What is important to me is that a) the dog be healthy, I don't want this to be an ongoing issue or to have some crazy jaw infection down the road and b) she needs to keep pursuing the bite work. 

What are the pros and cons of each option? How do they relate to bite work? If I opt for the root canal, is it worth it to do the two entry points or is one entry point enough?

Also, about what is the cost of these procedures in other people's experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

If it's not painful or infected leave it alone. Once you start pulling teeth the teeth that are still there start shifting. The shifting puts stress on the teeth and causes more breakage.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, it is painful and the pulp cavity is exposed so the infection is just a matter of time. Her canine is literally no longer than her incisors if that helps.

What you are saying seems to be a vote for the root canal though because in that procedure the tooth is not actually pulled. So the entire root of the canine would still be firmly planted in her jaw so there wouldn't be any shifting of the other teeth.

I can try to get a picture later if people think that would be good to look at. I don't know if it would help or not.


----------



## Melissa Hau (Sep 17, 2011)

Alison,

My GSD had a root canal/crown done on one of her molars in 2009. She was about 3.5 yo old at the time. 

She was not showing any sign of discomfort or pain (I check her teeth regularly). I took her to the vet dentist, she said the pulp was exposed. I had the option of either getting it pulled, or do a root canal plus crown. 
The vet dentist recommended root canal plus crown because of her bite-work. 

It costed around $4,300 (initial visit, visit for the crown to get put in, plus a follow-up a couple of weeks later). We were lucky, her pet insurance covered around 80% of it. 

It has been 2.5 years and she has not had any problems with bite-work. 

Good luck!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Woah. $4300? For real?
That's more than my root canal cost!!


----------



## Melissa Hau (Sep 17, 2011)

Alison,

Yes, the cost also included pre-anesthesia blood-work and dental cleaning (both optional). LOL, imagine my shock when I was given the quote. 

I am sure the price will vary a bit depending on where you are (I am in Dallas).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

An infection in the upper canine can involve the sinus cavity. That can create problems that are very hard to get under control.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Alison Grubb said:


> Well, it is painful and the pulp cavity is exposed so the infection is just a matter of time. Her canine is literally no longer than her incisors if that helps.
> 
> What you are saying seems to be a vote for the root canal though because in that procedure the tooth is not actually pulled. So the entire root of the canine would still be firmly planted in her jaw so there wouldn't be any shifting of the other teeth.
> 
> I can try to get a picture later if people think that would be good to look at. I don't know if it would help or not.


No. I gave you my recommendation and a root canal was not mentioned. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## john axe (Sep 24, 2011)

Allison, my personal feelings is like Christopher if possible leave it alone my old k9 years ago had a couple broken teeth didn't bother him. now the idea is get them fixed. a couple of the dogs in my old unit had root canals w/crowns seemed to work ok during bite work one of the other dogs had to have a k9 pulled i couldn't believe how large the tooth really was took quite awhile to pull. the vet we use specialzes in dental work he fly's all over the country. his equipment is better than my dentist office If you would like to discuss it with him send me a pm i give you his office number also get a price check $4300 sounds high.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Melissa Hau said:


> The vet dentist recommended root canal plus crown because of her bite-work. It cost around $4,300


Hi Melissa

I bet the vet dentist recommended the root canal on account of the
bite work and it had nothing to do with the extra money be made?

;-)


----------



## Melissa Hau (Sep 17, 2011)

Thomas,

LOL, all I can say is that I work in healthcare myself. I know that a lot of medical conditions are easiest to treat before any symptoms develop. 

I was worried that she might develop an infection from it. I did not want to take the risk. I figured that if I was going to make her do bite-work, at the very minimum, I should take care of her dental health. 

It was an expensive procedure, but her pet insurance helped a lot.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

For dogs that do bitework, my understanding (since I am not trained in endodontics) is the preference is to do a crown amputation/vital pulpotomy (must be done very soon after the fracture) to save the tooth without it fracturing further, then a root canal to save the root so it will not be as likely to weaken the jaw, then an extraction (which can weaken the jaw as bone is removed to remove the roots).


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> An infection in the upper canine can involve the sinus cavity. That can create problems that are very hard to get under control.


We had one like that and before the tooth turned black and we realized a problem I went throught about a month of trying to figure out why the dog stopped scent discriminating....she had an abscessed root to that upper canine.....also I don't think this is metioned but removing an upper canine can cause on oronasal fistula if there is any kind of slip which is not a good thing.

She was 3 when she had the root canal and died at 9 with hemangiosarcoma...and never had another problem without a crown. We did not do bitework though. I still do not undrestand why the vet was unwillig to grind the tooth to just above the gumline since it was dead and she was doing a root canal though.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a dog that had a root canal and had the tooth capped.As a puppy she got her jaw stuck in a crate. It caused damage to the permanent tooth that had yet to come in -her upper canine. When it did come in it was a mess-it actually grew so crooked it was against the roof of her mouth. We took her to the vet school in Columbia, MO where a dog dentist gave us our options. I did not want to pull the tooth because I did not like the possible problems associated with it. They had to saw off the tooth, do a root canal and cap it off. It was agood thing I pursued this because my local vet said not to worry about it. I didnt like the looks of it and took her to Columbia without a referral, Under that tooth was the beginning of a sore that was sure to get infected and the vets there said I was right to insist something be done. The cost of that whole procedure 10 years ago was around $300. I also might add that Jamie had that done when she was 1 year and when she died of cancer at age 9 she had never had a problem with it.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses folks.
I am still waiting to get the estimates on both procedures from the vet.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Nandi had a bad accident involving three canines and several molars. Since it was less than 36 hours from injury two pulpotomies done and filled. He has one nearly full canine and three nubsWe returned to schH No problems. However I do recall the dentist saying how important it was to save the canines and their roots as their root structure is so vital to the rest of the jaw and mouth. Glad I took care of it and all is well.
Sarah


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Going with what others have said, I will throw in my wife's opinion. She's a human dentist.

She would recommend getting doing the pulpotomy/root canal and then leaving it. Obviously putting a Crown on a canine tooth on a dog that does bite work is almost a guarantee for failure. 

Why not an extraction? The simple fact is bone loss. Nothing will be as good as the real thing.

Good luck.


----------

